# Phantom drive?



## hellrazor (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm running Lubuntu, JIC it matters.

Anywho, whenever I open it's default file manager there are two drives called "Evil" (it's my fatty 270 GB partition I shove everything except OSes), one of which looks like it has a removable drive icon and always fails to mount, and the other works perfect. I think it started a month or so ago when I installed a package (can't remember the name) that let me do all sorts of fancy mounting things (which I later removed because it looked like it was translated by a bunch of monkeys with a bunch of typewriters).

The error message (trying to mount it) goes like this:

```
Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
```

I also read the webpage, but I'd rather just get rid of it since I don't think it leads anywhere that the working one doesn't.


----------

